# Youtube save apk



## nofroyo (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

I used a rom and i forgotten which one that had this. IT was a special version of youtube that allowed you to save videos and play them on your phone. Anyone know what this app is called? Also if you can provide the link for this apk. Thanks


----------



## itsdollar (Oct 18, 2011)

OG YouTube. No link but Google should find it pretty quickly.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrSuSe74 (Jul 13, 2011)

nofroyo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used a rom and i forgotten which one that had this. IT was a special version of youtube that allowed you to save videos and play them on your phone. Anyone know what this app is called? Also if you can provide the link for this apk. Thanks


Google Rollo YouTube apk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------

